# siding brake



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The difference between the two is a 14” or 19” throat depth. I have a 14” and have used and abused if for years. It’s a very rare occasion when I need more than a 14” depth. When I do I just take the metal to a local sheet metal shop and let them bend it.

The 14” is a big enough awkward pig for 1 guy to move around. I know I wouldn’t want anything bigger.

I remember and re-read you’re your last post about needing this for just one job. If you’re planning on selling this when you’re done be sure to get the 10’ break. You might find it much harder to sell the 8.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

For one job, why not rent it?
Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The reason I didn't mention "rent a break" was due to OP's other thread.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/covering-facia-soffit-75670/


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

extra depth is usually not needed for most residential siding work


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I had the smaller depth brake for many years. When I bought a new one, I bought the deeper throat. (don't google that). While you don't necessarily need it to bend typical pieces, it does come in handy when you are cutting pieces from a 24" piece of coil stock. Similar to ripping on a table saw. It many times will eliminate reinserting the wider piece back in the brake to cut off another say 7" strip. The smaller one will get you the same end result, for a $100, the choice is up to you.
Mike Hawkins


----------

